# Easter Hasty Bake Bone in Lamb Leg



## soonersmokering (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm so excited this is my first lamb leg to do on the grill.  Let this primal cut marinate for 2days.  Basically stuffed the leg with 26 garlic cloves, 2cups of chopped mint, rosemary and oregano in small slits throughout the leg. Dusted liberally with hasty bake Greek seasoning.













image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014


















image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014






Smoked on the hasty with a water pan underneath to catch the drippings, smoked for 3-1/2 hrs with Apple wood and royal oak lump, pulled the leg at IT of 125F. Will wrap for 45 min to let the juices redistribute. 

Final product...













image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## soonersmokering (Apr 20, 2014)

Forgot to show what's on the inside. Super juicy, going to have enough to freeze. I'm going to be eating gyros for a week! 













image.jpg



__ soonersmokering
__ Apr 20, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 20, 2014)

> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...










   That looks great man! Nice smoke


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks like some good chewin to me !  Thumbs Up


----------



## so ms smoker (Apr 20, 2014)

Looks mighty fine !

  Mike


----------



## smokeyjman (May 8, 2014)

Whats the minimum safe IT for lamb?

I thought it was 145?


----------



## babe899 (Apr 21, 2015)

COOKING SUGGESTIONS FOR MUTTON.

G'day mates, I have been intrigued by what I've been reading about smoking etc and would like to try it. Eventually I would like to build a permanent smoker to compliment an existing outside, wood fired pizza oven.

 I have been given a couple of legs of mutton (4-5 year old ram) and I am thinking of slow roasting them on a (gas) lidded barbecue with wood chips, as there is no oven where we are going to have a get together for my husbands 70th birthday in a few weeks time. Do you have any suggestions as to what flavourings etc I should use? Temperatures and cooking times? I am a newby to this site and would appreciate any advice you can give me. The sheep was grown on the natural pastures of King Island Tasmania (in the 'Roaring Forties') where the pastures were grown from the seeds of the 'straw' mattresses from the old wrecked sailing ships that were washed ashore over the last 150 years, and  it was gently dispatched in the paddock. The meat already seems to be quite tender and it will have been 'hung' for nearly a month by the time of cooking, as was recommended by a local from King Island. I look forward to your replies. Thanks, have a bonzer day.


----------

